# Best console to have homebrewed.



## FamousBug_ (Sep 24, 2018)

Title says it all, I need a console (not switch coz too dang expensive) that is powerful enough to emulate modern(ish) consoles.
I currently have an old 3ds.

Any suggestions.

(I have thought about a vita but I mainly want to do emulation [or good games that I don't already have] as I have most games I would get on a vita on my ps3)


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 24, 2018)

Simple answer is WiiU


----------



## SG854 (Sep 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Simple answer is WiiU


It has a really good version of Retroarch for SNES era games. It has Gamecube plus Wii games; N64 VC games; And Wii U. It's the best homebrew console.


----------



## FamousBug_ (Sep 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> It has a really good version of Retroarch for SNES era games. It has Gamecube plus Wii games; N64 VC games; And Wii U. It's the best homebrew console.


Ok! Which size SD should I get and where should I buy one, also is there a disc server for wiiu homebrew. Additionally, will I need to get a wiiu with a certain version. Furthermore, is there a specific homebrew I should get that allows me to 'legally' get games from the eshop, like the 3ds' cia installer. (btw I am going sleep so I will see replies in 7-8h


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2018)

Depends on the games your trying to play.A jailbroken ps3 or a jtaged 360 arent bad investments,and they work real well with the whole 7th generation library and below,espically the ps3 since it can play ps1,ps2,ps3 and some psp aswell.

If its just nintendo games your after then either the original wii or wiiu would be  good.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 24, 2018)

FamousBug_ said:


> Ok! Which size SD should I get and where should I buy one, also is there a disc server for wiiu homebrew. Additionally, will I need to get a wiiu with a certain version. Furthermore, is there a specific homebrew I should get that allows me to 'legally' get games from the eshop, like the 3ds' cia installer. (btw I am going sleep so I will see replies in 7-8h


There was a Windows free shop downloader, Wii U Usb Helper, but I think Nintendo shut it down. You would have to check I haven't used it in awhile.

You would need a big SD to install Wii U games from it to HDD. You need separate HDD for Wii U and Gamecube/Wii games. Classic games for retroarch can run off an SD. I would say around 64GB to 128GB. I don't know if latest Wii U version is hackable. I know the one before the latest is.



Ominous66521 said:


> Depends on the games your trying to play.A jailbroken ps3 or a jtaged 360 arent bad investments,and they work real well with the whole 7th generation library and below,espically the ps3 since it can play ps1,ps2,ps3 and some psp aswell.
> 
> If its just nintendo games your after then either the original wii or wiiu would be  good.


Ps3 is a good hackable console. PS1, Ps2 and Ps3 in one. The retroarch for it is not good though.


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2018)

Portable: Vita or N3DS. Can emulate a wealth of systems and has a solid native library/backwards compatibility. 

Console: Wii U, gets virtual console, GameCube, Wii, and Wii U titles. Incredible little emulation box.


----------



## FamousAlt (Sep 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> There was a Windows free shop downloader, Wii U Usb Helper....


Ok, the main thing I want to do is gamecube n64 and wiiu games such as smash or mk8.
I plan to have a lot of gamecube games, such as
sonic adventure 1 and 2
mario sunshine
monkey ball
and others

for n64 I want
Smash
Mario

Note: This is Bug_ its just I am on phone and cannot get sleep due to too much noise and cba get my laptop.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 24, 2018)

FamousAlt said:


> Ok, the main thing I want to do is gamecube n64 and wiiu games such as smash or mk8.
> I plan to have a lot of gamecube games, such as
> sonic adventure 1 and 2
> mario sunshine
> ...


You can get all those games on Wii U. N64 emulation is limited but you can get Mario 64 and Smash 64. Nintendont is a good loader for gamecube games.



Chary said:


> Portable: Vita or N3DS. Can emulate a wealth of systems and has a solid native library/backwards compatibility.
> 
> Console: Wii U, gets virtual console, GameCube, Wii, and Wii U titles. Incredible little emulation box.


I can't stand using the 3DS for SNES or Neo Geo emulation. Games look so horrible on it. The Wii U is much more accurate and you can use a higher quality screen. The only good thing about 3DS emulation is the portability, but not its quality; I would use it for emulating handheld consoles instead like Gamegear and GB/GBC; for running DS and GBA games.


----------



## FamousAlt (Sep 25, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You can get all those games on Wii U. N64 emulation is limited but you can get Mario 64 and Smash 64. Nintendont is a good loader for gamecube games.
> 
> 
> I can't stand using the 3DS for SNES or Neo Geo emulation. Games look so horrible on it. The Wii U is much more accurate and you can use a higher quality screen...



I only play nes and the game boy consoles along with the main 3ds titles such as mario kart or smash 4.

Also can I get wii games on the wii u?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 25, 2018)

I'd definitely say N3DS for portable.

And Wii U for console. Reasons stated in other posts above.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 25, 2018)

The ps2 is great. The wii is next. The Psp (and vita) or 2ds xl are great portable emulation machines.


----------



## FamousBug_ (Sep 25, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> The ps2 is great. The wii is next. The Psp (and vita) or 2ds xl are great portable emulation machines.


I have a ps2 and many, many games for it but I wan't a good home console that can just get games to chill with, I don't want the high action games playstation has and the portability of the wiiu is alright due to the tablet and the small size of the console.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 26, 2018)

I also vote for wiiu.

Important note: the wiiu is pretty much strictly better than the wii. Some early wiis could play native gamecube games, but they all can be hacked to play cracked ones (okay: not that red mini wii. That misses a vital part for hacking, so avoid all costs. In fact: avoid it even if you don't want to hack it). All Wiiu's can just play wii games with all peripherals and accessories (except the native gamecube games), and when hacked, it plays all gamecube games like a charm. In other words: wiiu > wii.

The hacking process is slightly different, but a cakewalk either way.



Jayro said:


> I'd definitely say N3DS for portable.


Out of curiosity: do you still need a game for hacking the 3DS? 
(mine is collecting dust pretty much since...erm...about 6 months since the thing came out).


----------



## FamousBug_ (Sep 26, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> I also vote for wiiu.
> 
> Important note: the wiiu is pretty much strictly better than the wii. Some early wiis could play native gamecube games, but they all can be hacked to play cracked ones (okay: not that red mini wii. That misses a vital part for hacking, so avoid all costs. In fact: avoid it even if you don't want to hack it). All Wiiu's can just play wii games with all peripherals and accessories (except the native gamecube games), and when hacked, it plays all gamecube games like a charm. In other words: wiiu > wii.
> 
> ...


yeah, I got sudoku by ea for my eu hacking, but I believe it is sudoku for all regions, same process of getting the movable.sed and injecting fbi


----------



## Jayro (Sep 27, 2018)

You


Taleweaver said:


> I also vote for wiiu.
> 
> Important note: the wiiu is pretty much strictly better than the wii. Some early wiis could play native gamecube games, but they all can be hacked to play cracked ones (okay: not that red mini wii. That misses a vital part for hacking, so avoid all costs. In fact: avoid it even if you don't want to hack it). All Wiiu's can just play wii games with all peripherals and accessories (except the native gamecube games), and when hacked, it plays all gamecube games like a charm. In other words: wiiu > wii.
> 
> ...


 Can hack it with a.NDS flash cart and a magnet now. I keep hearing something about a seedminer, but I have no clue what that is or does.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2018)

Jayro said:


> You
> 
> Can hack it with a.NDS flash cart and a magnet now. I keep hearing something about a see dinner, but I have no clue what that is or does.


You mean seed miner.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 27, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> You mean seed miner.


That's what I typed, but my phone auto-incorrected it. :/


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 27, 2018)

get a rasberry pi og xbox or pc


----------



## Blue (Sep 27, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Out of curiosity: do you still need a game for hacking the 3DS?
> (mine is collecting dust pretty much since...erm...about 6 months since the thing came out).


If it's been unused for that long, it's likely on a low enough firmware to use soundhax with udsploit/safehax. In which case you don't need to buy anything at all. https://3ds.hacks.guide/get-started


----------



## shadoom (Sep 27, 2018)

WiiU, thanks to the backwards compatibility


----------



## CORE (Oct 8, 2018)

With enough know how HTPC from old parts just as good. Or WiiU


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2019)

I dare to say the switch is having a way to go, it emulates most of backwards consoles, now emulates PSP close to perfection, N64 with enhanced textures, the DS emulator is coming and the things coming in the future as wel...


----------



## ELY_M (Apr 24, 2019)

you can get switch off of ebay for very cheap.    the serial do matter.  some sellers do post the serial in the listing, otehrwise you need to ask for serial.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 3, 2019)

At home - Wii U, good variety of systems.
On the road, Switch. It just gets better and better, almost by the day.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> At home - Wii U, good variety of systems.
> On the road, Switch. It just gets better and better, almost by the day.


... Or just switch for everything? It's pretty obvious switch homebrew is moving faster than a Yoshi when not docked by Mario. Eventually switch homebrew will have all the feature Wii U has and then the console will be obsolete. With the exception of GameCube and Wii, but even then Wiis are about as cheap as 15 bucks anyway


----------



## CORE (Aug 25, 2019)

PS3 = PS1-PS2-PS3-PSP
WiiU  = NES-SNES-N64-GBA-GBC-GB-VB-DS-GC-WII-WIIU.
XBOX360 = XBOX-XBOX360
Best Consoles u can own.

PS2
XBOX
Wii
They be my next bet

A Dreamcast is a nice Console to own with NeoGeo Games playable on it combined with Dreamcast own library. 

I would prefer Vita over a Switch.

But u got nothing else sure Switch is fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2019)

CORE said:


> PS3 = PS1-PS2-PS3-PSP
> WiiU  = NES-SNES-N64-GBA-GBC-GB-VB-DS-GC-WII-WIIU.
> XBOX360 = XBOX-XBOX360
> Best Consoles u can own.
> ...


I prefer a Switch over the vita, can run all the vita can plus wireless controllers and tv mode.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> I prefer a Switch over the vita, can run all the vita can plus wireless controllers and tv mode.



Too bad hacking the Switch is such a pain though.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad hacking the Switch is such a pain though.


Yeah, that the bad point but hey, to have that things you must sacrify others, perfectly balanced.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Yeah, that the bad point but hey, to have that things you must sacrify others, perfectly balanced.



I guess so. I'll wait till a permanent softmod exists.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 26, 2019)

A hackable switch is easy to hack. And if you use sleep mode and keep a charger with you and get a RCM Loader you have everything you need. You really never have to resend the payload unless your battery completely dies. RCM Loader is also nice for Lakka though.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 18, 2019)

WiiU


----------

